# I'm seperating mom and baby tonight to milk in the morn...



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to seperate at 8 p.m. tonight and go out at 8 a.m. tomorrow to milk. The baby is a month old and has never been seperated from his mama. Would it be best to put them in pens side by side or keep them out of sight from each-other. They're the only two goats here...

ALSO...when I milk in the morning, is it best they aren't in sight of each-other or will it cause more problems with milking if her baby is crying for her?

Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep them next to each other.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep them where they can see each other. My moms usually lay right outside of the pen their kids are in.
In the morning the baby will probably holler no matter what. That is just what they do until they are back with mom.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really nervous b/c it's my first time milking...EVER! This is Cali's third freshening, so she's an old pro at it. I'm afraid I won't do it right and nothing will come out...


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I keep them in side by side stalls overnight where they can see each other. I milk away from the babies because I think it stresses them. I have a separate room and just crank up the radio. I have found that they prefer classical to rock/country lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Before you just start milking, I suggest you watch a few videos on youtube first. You can do some damage by milking wrong.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Before you just start milking, I suggest you watch a few videos on youtube first. You can do some damage by milking wrong.


I have been watching quite a few. Thanks!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

So, the seperation went fine. I got Cali on the milk stand and her udder washed up fine. I couldn't get any milk though, not one drop. I tried and tried how I was shown/told on youtube. Her teats are small and her bag wasn't very full. I've noticed that she hasn't been letting her baby nurse very often (she walks away alot), so I'm thinking she might be drying up.

Not sure what's next???


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

her baby is too young to wean at a month old - hopefully she is just "holding" back to save it for the baby. Is her udder hard or hot? what kind of separation did you have between them? I had one doe that would stand by the barrier and let the baby stick its head out and nurse on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to start weighing the kid and make sure the kid is gaining weight. If she is already drying up, that isn't good. If she only has one kid on her and you haven't milked from the start, then she probably adjusted to the amount of milk for one kid.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Were you milking with enough pressure? Use first finger to trap milk into the teat. Then use the remaining fingers in succession, wrapping around the teat to push the milk out.

Note: if you are trying to milk and feel the milk going back up into the udder, that is bad and you need to apply more pressure with the first finger.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Her udder isn't hard or red. Dave, I tried what you said to do and just can't make any come out. Her bag has milk in it, it just didn't look really FULL when I got her on the stand this morning.

I will try again in the morning...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, keep trying. I am sure you will get the hang of it. Did you give her udder a good bump to get the milk to let down? It can be tricky with small teats but you should be able to get some out.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I did it!! I gave it another try and got 1/2 cup. Took forever to get because her orifices seem small, but I did it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good! Just keep working on it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It will get easier for the both of you as time goes on..️


----------

